# Cool New Offroad Atv



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2004)

I SAW THIS ON MSNBC AND LOOKED IT UP ON THE WEB. NOW THIS IS A TRICK ATV!!! THE RINHO.
http://www.rhino-offroad.com/


----------



## HTRDNCK (Dec 2, 2004)

OOOweee ... wonder how much those cost. looks like a little more than a huntin 4-wheeler


----------



## HT2 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hmmmm?????*

I believe I'd have to pass on one of those.......


----------



## short stop (Dec 3, 2004)

THATS COOL but for 25k   i' ll just stick to my Honda 4 wheeler


----------

